# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Experten des Tumorzentrums im Uniklinikum Mannheim

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

ich habe schon so viele Vorträge gehört und die Spezialisten mein PK vorgetragen. Antworten, Chemo oder 3 HB weitermachen, weder das Eine noch das Andere habe ich gemacht. Was wollen die hohen Herren (mein Vater war auch einer) uns (mir) für Empfehlungen geben?

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Es gibt sehr viele Unkundige*

Hallo, lieber Hans, keine Sekunde zweifle ich daran, daß Dir die Experten kaum etwas Neues mit auf den Weg geben könnten. Bitte, bedenke aber, wieviele wohl am Anfang mit ihrer Ungewißheit da stehen, wo auch Du mal gestanden bist. Bitte, nimm den Betroffenen oder noch nicht Betroffenen nicht den Mut, sich hier vielleicht dringend benötigte Informationen zu verschaffen, denn es sind nicht nur Mediziner anwesend.
Außerdem hat unsere hiesige SHG unter Leitung von Hansjörg dort einen Info-Stand.

*"Es reicht nicht aus, gute Eigenschaften zu besitzen. Man muss sie auch richtig nutzen"               * (Francois de La Rochefoucauld)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

nicht nur einen Infostand, sondern auch sehr gute Männer aus der SHG, die hoffentlich (jetzt wieder die Spitze) nicht nur OP empfehlen. 
Ihr solltet mal einen Tisch über alt. Therapien und Immunstimmulierung machen.
Ich plaudere erneut, habe hier bei uns, euren netten "Finanzminister" kennen gelernt.
Gruß an ihn, hat er meine ausgerichtet, wenn nicht gilts auch so.

Grß Hans

----------

